# Re-homing Tips for Grumpy Dude



## savagemo (Dec 28, 2013)

Five days ago I got a two year old hedgie. He is a rehome. He seems to be very fussy with everyone except me, so we are making some good progress. Once he smells me, he seems to be okay with being picked up and everything. 

I frequently will put him on my bed, or on the floor but he doesn't seem to want to do much more than burrow under something. I haven't tried very many playful games or toys with him. Wondering if anyone has any suggestions of things to do to get him to open up or stay in plain sight. 

Another concern of mine is that I live in Michigan and it's winter. Is he just chilly when he's not burrowing? He gets on his wheel at night, but only if the lights are out. 

Any suggestions would be helpful in trying to woo this little grump.:-?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to see another Michigander! 

Burrowing is pretty normal - he sounds like he's probably a cuddler more than anything and would prefer to curl up on you under a blanket and sleep. Hedgehogs don't do a whole lot of "playing" or interactive things with you like other animals might. Some occasionally do little things like play tug-o-war, but mostly they're either a sit-and-snuggle kind of pet or a watch-them-explore kind of pet. It can help encourage them to explore around a bit more if you make sure the room is warm enough (73-75*), the lights are dim (most don't like bright lights), and maybe set up some interesting-smelling things for him to check out, or hide some treats around for him to sniff out (though you may have to place them pretty obviously or help him find them at first). Try not to be too discouraged if he still shows very little interest though. It's fantastic that he already seems to be so okay with being handled by you! 

Just to check, but do you have a heating set up for his cage that's keeping it warm enough? It's normal for him to only wheel once the lights are out, most are pretty private about their nightly activites.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Check out this book on hedgie-care.

It's very normal for hedgehogs to want to hide, and some are definitely more opposed to light than others. You can give him something to hide under on your lap (a shirt, a blanket, a snuggle-sack) and play with him under there...

Heating and lighting is very important for hedgehogs, or they risk going into hibernation. His cage needs some sort of heating setup attached to a thermostat to maintain a regular temperature. While he's out & about with you, he's hopefully staying warm enough by stealing your heat, or by only being out for short times.

Sounds like he's making good progress if he's already comfortable with you!


----------



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

I just adopted a year and a half old hedgehog girl last week. She started out very huffy and rolling into a ball every time I went near her. I've just consistently held her every single evening for at least an hour. I hold her in the crook of my arm and put a fleece blanket over her. 

Now when she sees me she's quit rolling up in a ball and huffing at me. Tonight she actually played on my bed and didn't try to hide from us. Just give it some time and be consistent with handling your hedgie. Good luck.


----------

